
Ask HN: I'm an expert in my field, how do I negotiate internship offer? - crazyenthusiast
So there is an internship position on one of Apple&#x27;s team where I&#x27;m an expert in that specialized field. I am by far the most experienced intern they&#x27;ve ever seen, and I say that as an understatement. I developed something, let&#x27;s just say everyone uses, that is the best in the world in its category.<p>I&#x27;d like to negotiate my salary to reflect my skill and my value to the company. What advice would you recommend for negotiation? This is sort of special because I can&#x27;t really say &quot;well, ______ offered me a job of salary X&quot;, since that would be a normal team where I wouldn&#x27;t have my massive skill advantage.<p>Thanks
======
flukus
Experts (particularly world leading ones) get jobs not internships. If they
aren't hiring you based on your expertise then it probably isn't particularly
valuable to them.

~~~
crazyenthusiast
I have to complete internships in order to graduate.

~~~
flukus
Then the main thing is to finish the internship. As cool as your creation may
be it is probably not that valuable to the people running the internship. Keep
that in mind and don't negotiate yourself out of the internship.

------
jlgaddis
If you were an "expert" you wouldn't be negotiating an _internship_ offer.

(Side note: have you considered working w/ ESR? I think your personalities are
very similar.)

Also: "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while."

------
cylim
Can you tell us, Why you need an internship? What you did, why you consider
you as an expert in the field?

~~~
crazyenthusiast
I have to complete internships in order to graduate. As I said in the post, I
created something that is the best in the world in the category, and during
the interview saying they were impressed, of course, would be an
understatement.

